# First foundationless frame



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)




----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks good. They know just what to do with it.


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

looks great and excuse my ignorance on this question but, shouldn't you have wired the frame to provide support and strength for the comb when you extract it, or is this brood comb?


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

It's a brood frame, but I'm pretty sure that some have posted on here that after the comb has been established and used for a while it will hold well enough to extract.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

wires would help a lot


----------

